# Lekarze > Forum dermatologiczne >  Jakie leki na łuszczyce bez recepty?

## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy dostanę coś na łuszczyce bez recepty? Od razu mówię, że stosowałem różne szampony i nie pomagają. 
Co polecacie?

----------


## susu

w aptece są kremy na łuszczycę bez recepty. Może to pomoże...

----------

